# randvoorwaarde



## Chimel

In hoeverre is er een verschil tussen een randvoorwaarde en gewoon een voorwaarde?

Bv: "de randvoorwaarden voor het welslagen van dit project". Is dat anders dan de voorwaarden?


----------



## Peterdg

Hallo Chimel,

In princiepe zijn ze hetzelfde.

Naar mijn aanvoelen zijn "randvoorwaarden" eerder voorwaarden die je niet onmiddellijk zou verwachten voor een bepaald project.

Als je het bijvoorbeeld hebt over een serieus project, zouden de voorwaarden kunnen zijn dat:

1) er genoeg geld is om het te doen
2) er goede plannen zijn
3) de opdrachtgever er akkoord mee gaat
enz.

en een randvoorwaarde zou kunnen zijn dat ik zo lang van huis wegmag van mijn echtgenote (in de veronderstelling dat het nodig is dat ik lang van huis weg zou zijn).


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Ik zou zeggen dat een _randvoorwaarde _een _bijkomstige voorwaarde_ is.


----------



## Chimel

Ok, bedankt jullie twee voor jouw antwoord ! 

Het verschil is nu wat duidelijker voor mij. Blijft het feit dat ik het gevoel heb dat vrij veel mensen nu zonder duidelijke reden "randvoorwaarden" gebruiken ipv "voorwaarden": niet omdat het een bijkomstige of minder evidente voorwaarde is, maar gewoon zo, omdat het "mooier" of "serieuzer" klinkt. Ben ik mis?


----------



## BrMo

Misschien gebruikt men randvoorwaarde ook vaak omdat het zachter overkomt dan voorwaarde.


----------



## Peterdg

Chimel said:


> Ok, bedankt jullie twee voor jouw antwoord !
> 
> Het verschil is nu wat duidelijker voor mij. Blijft het feit dat ik het gevoel heb dat vrij veel mensen nu zonder duidelijke reden "randvoorwaarden" gebruiken ipv "voorwaarden": niet omdat het een bijkomstige of minder evidente voorwaarde is, maar gewoon zo, omdat het "mooier" of "serieuzer" klinkt. Ben ik mis?


Inderdaad!


----------



## marrish

Peterdg said:


> Inderdaad!


Klinkt 'randvoorwaarde' inderdaad mooier of serieuzer of heeft hij het inderdaad mis? Ik zou met je post #2 akkoord gaan.


----------



## Peterdg

marrish said:


> Klinkt 'randvoorwaarde' inderdaad mooier of serieuzer of heeft hij het inderdaad mis? Ik zou met je post #2 akkoord gaan.


IK zou het gebruiken zoals ik heb aangegeven in mijn post #2; dat neemt niet weg dat het vaak ten onrechte (naar mijn aanvoelen) wordt gebruikt.


----------



## marrish

^ Dank je voor de verduidelijking  Ik weet dat 'randvoorwaarden' *inderdaad* overmatig wordt gebruikt, toch is het mijn inziens enkel correct van toepassing in een situatie wanneer iemand recht heeft op, zeg maar, avondstudies (voorwaarde: inschrijving) waarbij een van de randvoorwaarden zou kunnen zijn dat die persoon voor zijn of haar vervoer kan zorgen of dat die bv. kinderopvang heeft. Heb ik het bij het rechte eind?


----------



## Peterdg

marrish said:


> ^ Dank je voor de verduidelijking  Ik weet dat 'randvoorwaarden' *inderdaad* overmatig wordt gebruikt, toch is het mijn inziens enkel correct van toepassing in een situatie wanneer iemand recht heeft op, zeg maar, avondstudies (voorwaarde: inschrijving) waarbij een van de randvoorwaarden zou kunnen zijn dat die persoon voor zijn of haar vervoer kan zorgen of dat die bv. kinderopvang heeft. Heb ik het bij het rechte eind?


Helemaal goed!


----------

